# Fastest way to delete all your personal info off iMac?



## ntrsfrml (May 31, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm selling my Imac to a friend.. This willbe his first Apple computer and he wants me to leave all the apps and settings as it is. I just wanna delete all my logins and personal info off the mac.. whats the quickest/safest way to delete all your person data and logins off mac's?

Also, whats the Keychain Access thingy?

many thanks!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Create a new user for him.. and delete your user account. Also, delete any sensitive info that's not in your home directory.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

ntrsfrml said:


> Hey guys, I'm selling my Imac to a friend.. This willbe his first Apple computer and he wants me to leave all the apps and settings as it is. I just wanna delete all my logins and personal info off the mac.. whats the quickest/safest way to delete all your person data and logins off mac's?
> 
> Also, whats the Keychain Access thingy?
> 
> many thanks!


If you have the original disks, do a erase and restore. Will be like the Mac just came out of the box, and will prompt your friend to enter in Internet settings etc...

If you want to be really sure to get rid of all data, you can zero all data on the drive.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

ntrsfrml said:


> Hey guys, I'm selling my Imac to a friend.. This willbe his first Apple computer and he wants me to leave all the apps and settings as it is.


Also in that case make sure you provide all the CDs serials and a transfer of license of each of the commercial, non-stock Apple applications to him along with the machine.


----------



## ntrsfrml (May 31, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys.. I used the original dics and did a complete erase and restore 

here is an update to what happened http://www.ehmac.ca/showthread.php?t=41356


----------

